
Inside GitHub's Super-Lean Management Strategy (2013) - knowbody
http://www.fastcompany.com/3020181/open-company/inside-githubs-super-lean-management-strategy-and-how-it-drives-innovation
======
brycethornton
This is from almost two years ago. This tweet from Zach Holman leads me to
believe that things have changed:

[https://twitter.com/holman/status/592757813107101697](https://twitter.com/holman/status/592757813107101697)

~~~
technoweenie
Correct. Though I wouldn't say the company is any less remote friendly than it
used to be.

------
amirmc
This was written about 5-6 months before the sexual harassment claims,
lawsuit, investigation, and the later departure of one of the cofounders.

My take on this is that lack of 'management' might seem like fun but there's a
reason most grown-up companies have more process.

[http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/04/21/github-
found...](http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bits/2014/04/21/github-founder-
resigns-after-investigation/?referrer=)

------
feedjoelpie
Much of this is no longer true because, as I understand it, it didn't really
scale.

------
Poiesis
I personally don't find it off putting, but I bet the frequent references to
"beer-thirty" and "drink-ups" could be offputting to a fair amount of people.

~~~
pc86
It's not that I would find it off putting, I quite enjoy happy hours and
having optional social interaction with coworkers outside of work.

It's just that they're such tired, cliche phrases.

